# Afficher mon écran Imac Intel sur ma télé via freebox



## Garfield31330 (25 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaiterais dupliquer l'affichage de mon  bureau (Mac intel sous snow léopard) sur ma télé en utilisant ma  freebox.
En gros c'est afficher mon ecran sur la télé par le réseau 

Connaissez  vous un soft ou un parametrage de VLC par exemple pour obtenir ceci ?

Merci  d'avance.


----------



## Garfield31330 (1 Mars 2010)

pas d'idée lumineuse ???


----------



## kikiche.16 (2 Mars 2010)

Je vois pas trop l'intérêt mais si ton but est d'afficher une vidéo ou des photos, tu peux utiliser la fonction Freeplayer de Free.

http://www.free.fr/assistance/295-freebox-freeplayer-freeplayer-presentation.html


----------

